# How to Remove Headlight Housing



## ntotrr (Aug 5, 2009)

The passenger side headlight housing on my '09 Routan has a lot of condensation in it, including large water droplets. The bumper-tobumper warranty is expired so the dealership will not cover a repair/replacement. I need to take the assembly out in order to dry it out and I also believe I see where water is entering the housing on the top. I see what looks like water stains and a gap that I do not see on the driver's side. So, does anyone have an idea as to how to remove the housing? I've searched and have not found any info online that tells me how to remove it.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Damn, I thought this was gonna be an actual "How-to" thread  Sorry, can't help.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

If all else fails, here's a link for the purchase of a service manual - CHEAP!!

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.p...-repair-manual


----------



## ntotrr (Aug 5, 2009)

I guess I should have picked a more suitable subject line, I can see how it can mislead you. Hopefully, someone will know how to do it. Otherwise, a service manual might be the only other option.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

cscsc said:


> If all else fails, here's a link for the purchase of a service manual - CHEAP!!
> 
> http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.p...-repair-manual


 Bad link.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry the link didn't work. Try shopping at tradebit.com and you should find the manual. It was well worth the $17. or so for the download.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Guys,

I posted this a while back that is why I said jump on it, stuff like this doesn't stay up for ever.

Here the link to the thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ervice-manual&highlight=routan+service+manual


Here's the link to the manual

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/138012254-volkswagen-routan-2009-2010-service-repair-manual

Don't be a cheap-ass :laugh:, it's $18 and well worth it! I clicked on the link to download now and it took me to my paypal account to pay so I think it's still active.


----------

